# التصميم الشخصي ( الذاتي ) Self design الهندسة الطبية و التصميم الصناعي



## رجل الصعاب (12 مايو 2009)

التصميم الشخصي ( الذاتي ) Self design​ 
تعريب م/ أحمد فوزي 
و م/ أحمد مختار ​ 
موضوع جيد يناقش أثر التصميم الصناعي على تطوير الأجهزة الطبية 



البحث معتمد من أفكار عربية​


----------



## الخرنفش (25 مايو 2009)

ماشاء الله تعالى ..جميل جدا لقد قرات منه اشياء استفدت منها جيدا وادعوا الاخوه لتحميله ..فبجد الهندسه والتصميم للطب كانت عوامل مساعده ..وخاصه فى الاجهزه التعويضيه كالركبه الصناعيه وما بها من تعقيدات عظميه تحتاج الى تصميم بمقاسات محدده ومعلومه ودقيقه ..
شكرا مره اخرى


----------

